# Awning



## Carol18 (Aug 28, 2018)

Advice please, where can I get a pre owned awning for my rapido le ranndonneur, I have a roll down sun canopy at the side I want to put awning on, we are very new to this moterhoming only been out twice, please help.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ebay or gumtree, maybe preloved, or perhaps a motorhome scrapyard if you can find one, then you have to consider size, condition, and ensure you get all the parts and that is it actually working, for the last bit it needs to be attached to the motorhome. you may be better off looking around dealers for clearance items on their websites.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.gumtree.com/all/uk/fiamma+awning


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Carol18 said:


> Advice please, where can I get a pre owned awning for my rapido le ranndonneur, I have a roll down sun canopy at the side I want to put awning on, *we are very new to this moterhoming only been out twice*, please help.


If you're new to it all Carol I'd suggest you use your MH a bit more before you decide on a proper awning as opposed to just the wind-out sun canopy.

Many people have bought awnings and then found they're too awkward to put up unless you're staying put for a while. Most motorhomers move around quite frequently.

I don't know if you motorhome on your own (as I do) but I certainly wouldn't want to be erecting an awning on my own - did that with the caravan many years ago.

Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oops, I see you say WE are very new to this - so at least you'll have a bit of help!


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello

We have a dorema drive away awning that we would let go for an extremely good price and we'll be at the show rally at Lincoln in September, can't remember the exact model but if you're interested i'll dig it out and get photos etc. it's in fantastic condition.

Lee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Are we talking awning or safari room? not the same thing, Awning is only the roof part, safari is the walls, usually very heavy and a cow to store.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Carol welcome to the forum. As others have said it depends on what type of sun canopy you already have & what type of awning you are looking for. There are various options. If you have a Fiamma Zip sun canopy then there is a Fiamma Zip awning that fits to it, but it is very size specific so depends on your sun canopy. There should be a manufacturers name & model number on the front edge.
There are also aftermarket awnings that can be affixed to any wind out sun canopy & then there are drive away awnings.


I have a Fiamma Zip awning which I never use & will be selling later in September on my return from France should you be interested.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Carol welcome to the forum. As others have said it depends on what type you are looking for. There are drive away awnings, after market fixed awnings & model specific awnings. Depends on the sun canopy fitted. It should have a makers name & model number written on the front edge. If it is a safari room type awning then it is specific to the size & make of your existing sun canopy.

I have a Fiamma Zip safari room that will only fit the Fiamma Zip awning (sun canopy). I have never used it & will be selling it on my return from France end of September.


----------

